# Which Gazebo do you recommend?



## Marky's (Apr 10, 2017)

Hi everyone!

Due to the amount of rain which falls in our part of the world and the fact my own garage is somewhat difficult to access, I'm in the market to purchase a pop-up gazebo.

I am looking at the Rock Awnings range, specifically the 3m x 6m gazebo.

Problem is, I can't decide on the 45mm or 55mm frame and I can't decide on a colour.

It's a £100 price difference and I'm not sure I'll notice that much difference in quality :wall:

45mm Variant: https://rockawnings.co.uk/gazebos/rhino-hex-45/3m-x-6m/rh-45-3-6

55mm Variant: https://rockawnings.co.uk/gazebos/rhino-hex-55/3m-x-6m

In regards to the colour, should I be purchasing black or white?

Considering most garages/studios are white for obvious reasons I'm inclined to purchase a white gazebo but any gazebo I've seen being used by detailers/valeters is black. I'd much prefer black as it will look a lot less obnoxious in my front garden (hopefully) :tumbleweed:

Would love your input!


----------



## ammo-mcr (Jan 23, 2014)

im in the same boat, i want to machine polish my car and am thinking white is going to be to bright and may hide swirls , also would these gazebo handle uk weather and wind???? 

hope someone who owns one can give us some advice


----------



## JamesRS5 (Oct 8, 2014)

I personally would go for black unless you're going to hold weddings in it, white will give you a diffused light on the car which you really don't want.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

How local are you, yo can go down and see them. Phone and ask them what they think is best section size and they will tell you who buys what and for what purpose.
Black for me, think white goes shabby after a bit.


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

After having one fall over, it was actually knocked over by a football - the yoof then ran off - and damaged a customers car I will be following this to see how they are anchored, havent used one for some years.


----------



## Marky's (Apr 10, 2017)

RedUntilDead said:


> How local are you, yo can go down and see them. Phone and ask them what they think is best section size and they will tell you who buys what and for what purpose.
> Black for me, think white goes shabby after a bit.


Across the Irish Sea unfortunately so visiting isn't an option. The only stockists of similar products I can find in Ireland seem to be sub-standard.


----------



## Marky's (Apr 10, 2017)

ammo-mcr said:


> im in the same boat, i want to machine polish my car and am thinking white is going to be to bright and may hide swirls , also would these gazebo handle uk weather and wind????
> 
> hope someone who owns one can give us some advice


Think I'm just going to pull the trigger and purchase the 55mm. Will make sure to review it on here


----------



## Big Bri (Nov 20, 2010)

I used to have one called a Carnopy.Similar to this link below.Hope it helps.Used it for flying kites from.

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=C...#imgdii=5BteJg8BuxIPLM:&imgrc=sYftfh0Q44WjbM:


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

No personal recommendations but one from a detailer on YouTube 




Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## amcfad (May 22, 2009)

Taxboy said:


> No personal recommendations but one from a detailer on YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had one of these, they are not waterproof. Eurmax sent me a new canopy which was exactly the same, they then told me they were "water resistant" not water proof. Very poor for £500. Over the years ihave had 2 from this company https://www.primrose.co.uk/standard-45m-foldable-pop-gazebo-white-p-57190.html?cPath=4708&src=list_img#size=4719&fabric_colour=&shape=&fabric_weight=&type=11803

and they are waterproof, don't look quite as swish as the Eurmax but for £149 they are way better. Primrose are a great company to deal with, i had an issue with the first one i bought (my fault) and they sent me a full new one FOC. :thumb:

Oh,on windy days i tie them down with ratchet straps to my van and the wheels of the car.


----------



## Marky's (Apr 10, 2017)

amcfad said:


> Had one of these, they are not waterproof. Eurmax sent me a new canopy which was exactly the same, they then told me they were "water resistant" not water proof. Very poor for £500. Over the years ihave had 2 from this company https://www.primrose.co.uk/standard-45m-foldable-pop-gazebo-white-p-57190.html?cPath=4708&src=list_img#size=4719&fabric_colour=&shape=&fabric_weight=&type=11803
> 
> and they are waterproof, don't look quite as swish as the Eurmax but for £149 they are way better. Primrose are a great company to deal with, i had an issue with the first one i bought (my fault) and they sent me a full new one FOC. :thumb:
> 
> Oh,on windy days i tie them down with ratchet straps to my van and the wheels of the car.


After spending £500, I can only imagine what it felt like realising it wasn't waterproof 

I'll look in to primrose now, also noted that the Rock Awnings are 100% waterproof. Thanks for your very informative response!


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Will 2 cans of ScotchGard fix that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

